
Ethereum's DAO Wars Soft Fork Is a Potential DoS Vector - jarsin
http://hackingdistributed.com/2016/06/28/ethereum-soft-fork-dos-vector/
======
Fej
> and buy the community some additional time to debate longer term strategy.

There is no long-term strategy. Ethereum and the DAO are dead. No one would
dare put money in after this disaster.

------
fovc
> One alternative is to avoid forking at all. Depending on how events play
> out, this would lead The DAO investors to lose somewhere between 30% to 100%
> of their investment

What determines how much investors actually recover?

~~~
mikeyouse
I think this is in reference to the attacker already have 'stolen' 30% of the
available funds. Without a fork, the remainder of the DAO is at risk, so the
same attacker or copycat attackers could take the remaining 70% leading to the
30% - 100% range.

